# Jean Ritchie 1922 - 2015



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Sad to hear the news of her death.

Good obituary in the Telegraph  and also a nice article on her.

Incredible to realise that her sisters sang for Cecil Sharpe when he was in America.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, I remember her from my folk-song study days. A life well spent in music. Rest in peace. :angel:


----------

